# Prejudice against Americans?



## Gryffindor (Jun 24, 2012)

I've noticed people on this forum being prejudice about Americans and as I'm American I just wonder why? 

Is it because of the things you hear in the news i.e about stupid, irresponsible exotic keepers who in no way represent all the exotic keepers in America? 
Or is it because we sometimes keep our exotics differently e.g. raccoons are generally kept as indoor/outdoor, meaning they're indoors when the owner is around but outdoors in an enclosure when the owner is not home or isn't able to supervise etc. But it appears that most UK people keep them solely outdoors. 

Or is it something else entirely?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I dont see any prejudice against the Americans. Perhaps the television has clouded our view of their habits in keeping animals. We are constantly being shown programmes where they keep monkeys as "babies" and large carnivores as "pets " around the house. It would be refreshing to hear that this is not true.

The few Americans that are on here are usually outspoken and forthright, so perhaps that has something to do with any possible prejudice. I think that sometimes the language differences doesnt help. But all in all I dont see any prejudices.


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

maybe if you spelt Colour correctly, and said Aluminium correctly, we might not hate you so much :whistling2:


not being serious (actually I am :bash: )


having political groups like the Tea Party doesn't help much :2thumb:



but in seriousness...there is a major difference between UK and US in terms of Animal Welfare, and allot of people feel that the US system doesn't do enough to protect animals; for eg here in the UK, battery farming is illegal, and animal welfare groups are much better funded and even come by "royal commission" (ie they are official and enshrined in law)

but this doesn't mean we judge individuals, there are just as many things that we hate about our own country  infact Brits are world leaders when it comes to anti-patriotism :whistling2:


----------



## Gryffindor (Jun 24, 2012)

Lol, I've heard that before about aluminium, I'll have to look up how brits pronounce it!

Yeah I agree about animal welfare, especially in terms of factory farms.
Shame our country is so obsessed with banning exotics instead of actually trying to make a difference in animal welfare. I have thought that you must have more powerful animal welfare groups - over here we seem to just have animal rights nuts 



> I dont see any prejudice against the Americans. Perhaps the television has clouded our view of their habits in keeping animals. We are constantly being shown programmes where they keep monkeys as "babies" and large carnivores as "pets " around the house. It would be refreshing to hear that this is not true.


Yeah, that's one of the things I was thinking of. Any time one of those shows comes on and there's a thread on it on this forum we're all tarred with the same brush so to speak...Bit disheartening to see that when of course we don't agree with it either. 

I've also seen people say they disregard American based caresheets. But I haven't seen any great difference in the care of exotics in the US/UK so I'm not sure why.


----------



## Meerkatarmy (May 13, 2012)

It's because grown up Americans read, plagerised, children's books like Harry potter. Or possibly the fact there are only two political parties, both of whom want to blow up any where that isn't 'AMerica or prepared to become a mini America, extremist christians, Mormons who knock on our doors uninvited, I'm not sure why but America's love affair with guns, how high school students are still able to get guns into school to shoot each other, ********, honey boo boo, your nations abilityto rewrite history with no sense if guilt, sea world. I'm sure there's more


----------



## Meerkatarmy (May 13, 2012)

US care sheets using gallons rather than length when describing housing


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I think one of the main issues lies with the amount of "modification" or "fixing" (as Americans like to say) which goes on with their exotic animals to make them a more agreeable pet. Truly horrific and barbaric practices which are accepted as the norm amongst keepers on the other side of the pond. 

British sensibilities tend to value keeping the animal as nature intended, and find those American methods abhorrent.


----------



## Melissa88 (Oct 28, 2009)

I've seen that as well as experienced it both online and in person a fair few times myself in regards to exotic pets and just in general. Sometimes in jest, other times really not so much. A few on here over the years have admittedly been downright cruel about it.

It is usually based on stereotypes or differences (sometimes perceived differences) that are picked up by viewing TV, idiots on YouTube or an unfortunate interaction with Americans that happen to be pains in the rear and assuming all Americans/areas of the USA are like that and share those beliefs. All you can do is be kind, be open-minded, politely correct or explain misconceptions and try to have a sense of of humour about it. 

Many are also joking and mean no harm by their comments; the general sense of humour in the UK is very dry. You get used to it.... or at least I did, I have met and become 'real life' friends with loads of the fantastic people I have met on here on my various trips to the UK and I am now dating a Londoner myself. I would try not to take offense and just enjoy the forum and the good people you do get to interact with on here... It is well worth sticking around.


----------



## jason7579 (Jun 14, 2008)

Gryffindor said:


> Lol, I've heard that before about aluminium, I'll have to look up how brits pronounce it!


No need to look it up, it's simple. Just pronounce it how it's actually spelt... al-you-min-ee-mum.

Same as jaguar (jag-you-arr).


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

jason7579 said:


> No need to look it up, it's simple. Just pronounce it how it's actually spelt... al-you-min-ee-mum.
> 
> Same as jaguar (jag-you-arr).


I don't know anyone that actually pronounces it that way:lol2:

Us common folk use, al-you-min-yum


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

...actually its Ala-Min-Yum


:whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

jason7579 said:


> No need to look it up, it's simple. Just pronounce it how it's actually spelt... al-you-min-ee-mum..


Where's the m at the end?



herper147 said:


> I don't know anyone that actually pronounces it that way:lol2:
> 
> Us common folk use, al-you-min-yum





CloudForest said:


> ...actually its Ala-Min-Yum
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


Gonna disagree with you all.

Its al-uh-mini-yum

And I've been on this forum for over 7 years and I've not seen prejudice against Americans - only people disagreeing with some American practices, but that would be the same if someone was doing that inBritain or any other country.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Tin-foil?
:lol2:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Americans should just be grateful that they aren't welsh


----------



## jason7579 (Jun 14, 2008)

feorag said:


> Where's the m at the end


Balls... misspelling when trying to teach pronunciation is a super fail. I blame a misspent youth and poor north London education.


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

with all these dodgy accents popping up, i'm starting to wonder if the American pronunciation aint that bad after all :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Gryffindor (Jun 24, 2012)

I never knew jaguar was pronounced differently..come to think of it, I don't know where the w comes from with the way we pronounce it. 

I can't believe how many ways there is to say aluminium! I pronounce it as uh-loo-min-num. So pretty much the way it's spelled expect for the 'num' part. 



Melissa88 said:


> I've seen that as well as experienced it both online and in person a fair few times myself in regards to exotic pets and just in general. Sometimes in jest, other times really not so much. A few on here over the years have admittedly been downright cruel about it.
> 
> It is usually based on stereotypes or differences (sometimes perceived differences) that are picked up by viewing TV, idiots on YouTube or an unfortunate interaction with Americans that happen to be pains in the rear and assuming all Americans/areas of the USA are like that and share those beliefs. All you can do is be kind, be open-minded, politely correct or explain misconceptions and try to have a sense of of humour about it.
> 
> Many are also joking and mean no harm by their comments; the general sense of humour in the UK is very dry. You get used to it.... or at least I did, I have met and become 'real life' friends with loads of the fantastic people I have met on here on my various trips to the UK and I am now dating a Londoner myself. I would try not to take offense and just enjoy the forum and the good people you do get to interact with on here... It is well worth sticking around.



Thanks, I'm glad I'm not the only one who's noticed  I really like British people (and am proud to have Scottish ancestry and a Scottish last name) and I've hung out on other UK forums for years, so I'm not offended so much as disappointed that we're seen as not very good exotic keepers when I don't think that's true. I think there's just some misconceptions.



mrcriss said:


> I think one of the main issues lies with the amount of "modification" or "fixing" (as Americans like to say) which goes on with their exotic animals to make them a more agreeable pet. Truly horrific and barbaric practices which are accepted as the norm amongst keepers on the other side of the pond.
> 
> British sensibilities tend to value keeping the animal as nature intended, and find those American methods abhorrent.


We only use the word 'fix' for neutering animals. But I assume you're talking about declawing, defanging and descenting. I'll admit that descenting skunks is seen as normal for some reason, but declawing and defanging any animal isn't seen as normal or okay at all so I'm not sure where you get that idea, if my assumption is correct.... 



Meerkatarmy said:


> US care sheets using gallons rather than length when describing housing


When caresheets use gallons I usually see them use gallons and length e.g. standard 10 gallon or 20x10x12. I can see how that would be a problem though if they only use gallons.


----------



## AFairbairn (Sep 24, 2013)

I would disagree, declawing, cropping ears and tails are ALL common practices in the U.S. maybe not with exotics but certainly with domestics. These practices are illegal in Germany. I am speaking from experience as an American myself. In Germany, I cannot really speak for the UK, there are minimum requirements for keeping exotics, I believe for the most part it is the same in the UK, correct me if I am wrong. Such a thing does not exist in the U.S. so it is ok to keep your pet tiger in your living room or your retic in a rack. Germany requires permits for just about everything and I am quite ok with that (so long as you can get them reasonable and I am not 100% sure they ever give them out). In the U.S. it is surprising what you can keep in some states with no knowledge or requirements. I am honestly disgusted with American standards for keeping most types of animals. That being said there are many who do it just fine, unfortunately they are not the ones seen in the news. I would like to see the stupid bans stopped and just minimum standards for keeping animals put in place. This should include caging sizes, other requirements, vet inspections, permits and proof of knowledge. In my opinion that should be extended to domestics as well.

-Andrew


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Gryffindor said:


> We only use the word 'fix' for neutering animals. But I assume you're talking about declawing, defanging and descenting. I'll admit that descenting skunks is seen as normal for some reason, but declawing and defanging any animal isn't seen as normal or okay at all so I'm not sure where you get that idea, if my assumption is correct....


I'm afraid you're wrong there. I've known many americans to use the term "fix" when referring to declawing and defanging. You're also wrong that it isn't seen as normal.....coatis are routinely butchered in this way by the breeders themselves (not vets!), and on every US website source, it says the purchaser should expect this from every "good" breeder!:bash:


----------



## Gryffindor (Jun 24, 2012)

AFairbairn said:


> I would disagree, declawing, cropping ears and tails are ALL common practices in the U.S. maybe not with exotics but certainly with domestics. These practices are illegal in Germany. I am speaking from experience as an American myself. In Germany, I cannot really speak for the UK, there are minimum requirements for keeping exotics, I believe for the most part it is the same in the UK, correct me if I am wrong. * Such a thing does not exist in the U.S. so it is ok to keep your pet tiger in your living room or your retic in a rack. * Germany requires permits for just about everything and I am quite ok with that (so long as you can get them reasonable and I am not 100% sure they ever give them out). In the U.S. it is surprising what you can keep in some states with no knowledge or requirements. I am honestly disgusted with American standards for keeping most types of animals. That being said there are many who do it just fine, unfortunately they are not the ones seen in the news. I would like to see the stupid bans stopped and just minimum standards for keeping animals put in place. This should include caging sizes, other requirements, vet inspections, permits and proof of knowledge. In my opinion that should be extended to domestics as well.
> 
> -Andrew


Sorry but this isn't true at all. What state did you used to live in? 

Here in Florida there are minimum requirements you must meet and I know the same is true in other states too because laws/requirements are often discussed on another forum I go on. 

For instance, minimum enclosure size for 1-2 foxes in Florida is 6x8x6 and it also states that "Each enclosure shall have an accessible device to provide physical stimulation or manipulation compatible with the species. Such device shall be noninjurious, and may include, but is not limited to
boxes, balls, bones, barrels, drums, rawhide, pools, etc." and that "Each cage shall have an elevated platform(s) that shall accommodate all animals in the enclosure simultaneously." 

In Florida, all animals that require permits have standard caging requirements and other requirements too. If you don't believe me or you'd like to view these requirements you can find them here Captive Wildlife Rules and Regulations Just click on "Chapter 68A-6 - Captive Wildlife Rules"

I know that Germany has better standards, but you can't say that the UK keeps most private animals to a better standard than the US, so I'm not sure why you're specifically disgusted with American standards. 

However, I do agree about the stupid bans. Most states just outright ban animals. Fair requirements would be so much better than bans. But the animal rights nuts aren't happy with that. They don't want any animals to be kept period.



> I'm afraid you're wrong there. I've known many americans to use the term "fix" when referring to declawing and defanging. You're also wrong that it isn't seen as normal.....coatis are routinely butchered in this way by the breeders themselves (not vets!), and on every US website source, it says the purchaser should expect this from every "good" breeder!


I know this isn't true because I've researched coatis a lot. Yeah I've seen a couple of breeders that declawed or defanged but this isn't the norm. Most coati breeders don't (I look at the exotic classified ads everyday so I see a LOT of coatis for sale) and most exotic keepers don't want a coati without claws or fangs. I know I don't! Go on a US based forum and tell them you want to get a declawed and defanged coati and see what kind of responses you get.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Gryffindor said:


> I know this isn't true because I've researched coatis a lot. Yeah I've seen a couple of breeders that declawed or defanged but this isn't the norm. Most coati breeders don't (I look at the exotic classified ads everyday so I see a LOT of coatis for sale) and most exotic keepers don't want a coati without claws or fangs. I know I don't! Go on a US based forum and tell them you want to get a declawed and defanged coati and see what kind of responses you get.


You might want to tell that to all of the american coati keepers on the various forums and Facebook groups then, because all but one of them swear blind that it is not cruel to declaw and defang, and that all baby coatis require these procedures. It is a serious bone of contention between british and US keepers, and I know this to be FACT because I've been involved in many an argument and been banned from many a US Facebook group on account of speaking out against the commonplace barbaric practices.

It also doesn't help that we see films and TV shows depicting families of lions being kept in a filthy shipping container, monkeys in clothes with pierced ears, chimpanzees ripping human faces off when they finally get bored of their hideously dirty cages, and bears wolves tigers and lions escaping from squalid enclosures leading to one of the largest mass culls of exotic pets ever seen....all coming from America! Once the laws on responsible keeping are tightened there, and once cruel "fixing" practices are outlawed, then I'm sure that Brits will look on american keepers more favourably. But until then, I'm afraid the "prejudices" will probably stay in place, and possibly justifiably so. :/

Really sorry if this knocks anyone's nose out of joint, but I'm really sick of seeing this kind of thing happening, and I don't really care if anyone thinks I'm a **** for speaking out against it.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> You might want to tell that to all of the american coati keepers on the various forums and Facebook groups then, because all but one of them swear blind that it is not cruel to declaw and defang, and that all baby coatis require these procedures. It is a serious bone of contention between british and US keepers, and I know this to be FACT because I've been involved in many an argument and been banned from many a US Facebook group on account of speaking out against the commonplace barbaric practices.
> 
> It also doesn't help that we see films and TV shows depicting families of lions being kept in a filthy shipping container, monkeys in clothes with pierced ears, chimpanzees ripping human faces off when they finally get bored of their hideously dirty cages, and bears wolves tigers and lions escaping from squalid enclosures leading to one of the largest mass culls of exotic pets ever seen....all coming from America! Once the laws on responsible keeping are tightened there, and once cruel "fixing" practices are outlawed, then I'm sure that Brits will look on american keepers more favourably. But until then, I'm afraid the "prejudices" will probably stay in place, and possibly justifiably so. :/
> 
> Really sorry if this knocks anyone's nose out of joint, but I'm really sick of seeing this kind of thing happening, and I don't really care if anyone thinks I'm a **** for speaking out against it.


Although i have many US friends, I cant help but agree here. I find it disgusting how animals are changed to suit the owner in the US. I agree that not all owners are quite that way but the common behaviour that i have seen is as so. 

Its the lack of consideration and behaviour towards animals that deserve much more respect, as Mrcrisis mentioned, is seen though the media... especially these days with youtube and facebook. This is leading to the pressures on the government to out right ban whole species country wide? Why? its not really needed here... but all they see is people feeding live animals on youtube, tigers in the kitchen and then mauls its owner, and having even domesticated cats having their claws ripped out. Do you remember the guy who set his tigers and lions loose on police? It sets an awful example to the public and tars exotic keepers with the same brush...

At the end of the day it makes anti keepers, but when you consider what they see day in day out, you cant really blame half of them. 

I am proud to come from a country that doesnt even allow tail docking unless proof of working the dog is provided... even if I am Welsh and my pronunciation of Aluminium is absolutely horrendous.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Ear-docking! There's another particularly ridiculous mutilation that's almost expected with certain dog breeds in America, but which bears no use as far as I can see, other than that weird people like the way it looks!:gasp:


----------



## Gryffindor (Jun 24, 2012)

Why do you think it's ok to tar everyone with the same brush? Really I'm pretty confused here.... there's what, 300 million people in the US? And you're generalizing all of us? I could list tons of examples of bad exotic owners or bad domestic owners in the UK, but I know that these individuals don't represent millions of people. I also don't agree with hunting foxes with dogs or with the badger cull. That doesn't make me disgusted at British people, and I realize that many Brits don't agree with it either. 

I've seen this with other UK animal forums too. No matter what the species of animal being discussed is, Brits just love to put down how Americans' care for it and talk about how inferior we are compared to them. It's bizarre. 

I wouldn't care if this was about something else but the fact that we're all supposed to be pro exotics... I don't know, I feel like we of all people ought to be united, no matter what countries we're from.  



> You might want to tell that to all of the american coati keepers on the various forums and Facebook groups then, because all but one of them swear blind that it is not cruel to declaw and defang, and that all baby coatis require these procedures. It is a serious bone of contention between british and US keepers, and I know this to be FACT because I've been involved in many an argument and been banned from many a US Facebook group on account of speaking out against the commonplace barbaric practices.


Has it ever occurred to you that these people are not in the majority? That it just happens to be a group that's pro declawing/defanging? Like I've said, I see many coati breeders and am a member on US based exotic forums/groups and this is not a common practice on them. Quite the contrary. 

I could be wrong but I thought tail docking started in England a couple of centuries ago due to the government taxing working dogs that had a tail? It certainly didn't start in America. 



> Its the lack of consideration and behaviour towards animals that deserve much more respect, as Mrcrisis mentioned, is seen though the media... especially these days with youtube and facebook. This is leading to the pressures on the government to out right ban whole species country wide? Why? its not really needed here... but all they see is people feeding live animals on youtube, tigers in the kitchen and then mauls its owner, and having even domesticated cats having their claws ripped out. Do you remember the guy who set his tigers and lions loose on police? It sets an awful example to the public and tars exotic keepers with the same brush...





> It also doesn't help that we see films and TV shows depicting families of lions being kept in a filthy shipping container, monkeys in clothes with pierced ears, chimpanzees ripping human faces off when they finally get bored of their hideously dirty cages, and bears wolves tigers and lions escaping from squalid enclosures leading to one of the largest mass culls of exotic pets ever seen....all coming from America! Once the laws on responsible keeping are tightened there, and once cruel "fixing" practices are outlawed, then I'm sure that Brits will look on american keepers more favourably. But until then, I'm afraid the "prejudices" will probably stay in place, and possibly justifiably so. :/


Ok so let me get this straight...because you see these things in the media you blindly believe it's the truth or the norm? Since when was the media a trustworthy source? If you believed everything the media told you you'd also believe the lie they made up about the pythons in the Everglades being pets that were set loose.

Also, rare incidents like the chimp ripping the woman's face off or the lions and tigers in Ohio being set loose on police are just that...rare incidents. I agree that it sets a bad example of all exotic keepers but don't you realize that we're just as angry about that as you are? More angry actually, considering it's us that are losing the right to have exotics due to these incidents. Animal rights nuts, like HSUS, see their opportunity then to ban exotics. Just look at Ohio now, it's one of the most exotic restricted state now  It makes my blood boil when things like that happen. 

As I said before, the laws are very strict and they certainly don't need to get stricter. If you think there's lax rules here then you need to do some research. This is a common myth that both Americans (non-exotic keepers) and Brits believe and it's dangerous and gives fuel to AR. It's ironic because there are exotic keepers here that would love to live in the UK just because the laws aren't so strict. I'd suggest you do some research here - Login


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

The problem is the media and social media. I would bet that most Americans think that the English, and I say English because the the Scots,Welsh and Irish do not seem to occur in some Americans views, eat cucumber sandwiches, live in castles etc etc.

You and I know it isn't true but it's a myth perpetuated and clouds our perception of each other. I am sure that there are many good keepers of exotics in the States but we only ever hear of the bad ones. Unfortunately the ones that are most vocal are those that do the things that we Europeans(note not Brits) find most abhorrent.

It's a shame that there are not more Americans on her to it the record straight.


----------



## Melissa88 (Oct 28, 2009)

mrcriss said:


> Ear-docking! There's another particularly ridiculous mutilation that's almost expected with certain dog breeds in America, but which bears no use as far as I can see, other than that weird people like the way it looks!:gasp:


Just wanted to touch on this bit as I am a certified dog trainer (and while I love exotic animals and have literally NEVER met a defanged or declawed Coati, I don't keep them myself nor am I greatly involved with exotic mammal keeping so I don't feel I am educated enough on the subject of Coatis in general to discuss USA norms). 

Cropping ears and docking tails of dogs for cosmetic purposes are opposed by the American Veterinary Medical Association as well as strongly opposing surgeries such as 'de-barking' and de-clawing animals. While they are not illegal in most states, with the exception of docking tails of working breeds you are not going to have an easy time finding a vet willing to perform those surgeries. Many Americans, myself included are disgusted by those surgeries as well.

I personally strongly steer any client of mine away from those procedures and educate them on the subject as soon as they are mentioned. Unfortunately there are those especially of an older generation that grew up with the practice of ear cropping for example and have no idea how barbaric what those dogs go through is. I cannot wait until our laws catch up and that becomes illegalised completely.

https://www.avma.org/KB/Policies/Pages/Ear-Cropping-and-Tail-Docking-of-Dogs.aspx

AVMA Comes Out Against Ear Cropping and Tail Docking | Dogster

While you do hear about Americans that do those reprehensible things regarding exotics and animals in general, I do agree that they are nowhere near as common as the media implies. Media and YouTube idiots are not a good example of the mentality of average Americans. Those practices are not the norm anymore thankfully and the rest of us Americans don't like the American pet owners who continue those things either.


----------



## Melissa88 (Oct 28, 2009)

Also, the reason behind the funny pronunciation of 'aluminium' in the US is because the US spelling of the word is 'aluminum' without the 'i'. 

World Wide Words: Aluminium versus aluminum


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Melissa88 said:


> Also, the reason behind the funny pronunciation of 'aluminium' in the US is because the US spelling of the word is 'aluminum' without the 'i'.
> 
> World Wide Words: Aluminium versus aluminum


Thanks for that . Useful and explains a lot !


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

I have nothing against americans, theres good and bad keepers in the usa just like over here. The only thing that does annoy me sometimes is the we are bigger better know more , youve got to do things our way attitude that some have. And I say some not all. I have american friends and family members to. Some come on here claiming to have exclusive knowledge of certain reps, we can all research, but with most reps hands on experience beats just researching them, obviously the two go hand in hand, but when you have very experienced keepers being told their way of doing things is wrong because they say so, because theyve done lots of research, this gets annoying.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Gryffindor said:


> Why do you think it's ok to tar everyone with the same brush? Really I'm pretty confused here.... there's what, 300 million people in the US? And you're generalizing all of us? I could list tons of examples of bad exotic owners or bad domestic owners in the UK, but I know that these individuals don't represent millions of people. I also don't agree with hunting foxes with dogs or with the badger cull. That doesn't make me disgusted at British people, and I realize that many Brits don't agree with it either.
> 
> I've seen this with other UK animal forums too. No matter what the species of animal being discussed is, Brits just love to put down how Americans' care for it and talk about how inferior we are compared to them. It's bizarre.
> 
> ...



Look....you asked because you wanted to know, so I answered honestly...that's all! You can't then have pop at me for telling you what you wanted to hear.

I'm fully aware that there are probably good keepers over there too, but we only ever see and hear about the bad. Surely even you can accept that it's human nature to form an opinion based on what the news, TV and social media deliver to us?

If not, then you shouldn't have asked, should you? 

You say the laws are very strict....seriously? Then who the hell isn't enforcing them? How the hell are people able to buy tigers on a whim for a few dollars and keep them in their front rooms? Yep...._really seriously strict laws!_:whistling2:


----------



## jason7579 (Jun 14, 2008)

Melissa88 said:


> Also, the reason behind the funny pronunciation of 'aluminium' in the US is because the US _*mis*_spelling of the word is 'aluminum' without the 'i'.
> 
> World Wide Words: Aluminium versus aluminum


I've edited your post for accuracy :whistling2:


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Melissa88 said:


> Also, the reason behind the funny pronunciation of 'aluminium' in the US is because the US spelling of the word is 'aluminum' without the 'i'.
> 
> World Wide Words: Aluminium versus aluminum


Still doesn't explain how they pronounce Jaguar


----------



## Melissa88 (Oct 28, 2009)

GT2540 said:


> Still doesn't explain how they pronounce Jaguar


Oh don't even get me started, you should here the 'discussions' my partner and I have on the proper pronunciation of even just the word 'albino'. :lol2:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Remember this isn`t 18+ :gasp:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

My bad :blush:


----------

